
A case study about compression and binary formats for a REST service - tinnet
https://medium.com/@julianojuliocosta/a-case-study-about-compression-and-binary-formats-for-a-rest-service-7de9c4535cb8
======
zeristor
What about BSON?

~~~
julianojulio
We didn't have much time to explore many formats available at that time.
However, we quickly evaluated BSON in a prototype, and as the overall size was
bigger than Google Protobuf, we've decided that it wouldn't worth explore it
further.

